# Women's events and clinics for 2016



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

For any women's specific clinics for 2016, please post to this thread. I'll unstick it at the end of 2016. Please keep them women only. Thanks!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

No one has 2016 dates up yet.

https://www.evergreenmtb.org/education/womens-only-classes Western WA State
Mountain Bike Skills Classes | Evergreen East Eastern WA state
https://www.dirtseries.com/
Ladies AllRide - Home
Home - I Choose Bikes
Sweetlines Jump Clinics
Kootenay Mountain Bike Coaching British Columbia
Midwest Mountain Bike Clinic
http://shredsisters.ca/ BC/Alberta


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Beti Bike Bash 
Foothills, AZ March 27, 2016
Castle Rock, CO June 19, 2015
- Each race has a Vida Workshop associated with it.

The "Flagship" Vida Clinics:
Keystone: June 25-25, 2016
Snowmass: Aug 6-7, 2016


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

The Trek Dirt Series now have their camp dates posted:

APRIL-MAY

[30-1] Los Gatos, CA

MAY

[6] Santa Cruz, CA
[28-29] Whistler, BC

JUNE

[4-5] Whistler, BC
[10] Calgary, AB
[11-12] Calgary, AB
[18-19] Whistler, BC (co-ed)
[25-26] Whistler, BC

JULY

[9-10] Hood River, OR
[16-17] Park City, UT
[30-31] Whistler, BC

AUGUST

[6-7] Fernie, BC
[13-14] Canmore, AB
[27-28] Mammoth Lakes, CA

SEPTEMBER

[17-18] Fruita, CO

Registration opens March 1st
There are also some co-ed dates (Trek Dirt Series: Mountain Bike Camps, Clinics & Instruction - Locations)


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

At Highland Bike Park in NH:

Women?s Gravity Weekender, May 16-17
Women?s Freeride Festival, October 3-4


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

*Highland Mtb Park Women's Events (NH)*

Women?s Gravity Weekender May 16-17
Women?s Freeride Festival October 3-4


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

*Highland Mtb Park Women's Events (NH)*

Women?s Gravity Weekender May 16-17

Women?s Freeride Festival October 3-4

(Sorry to the mods if this gets double-posted, I don't think it worked the first time!)


----------



## amytco (Jan 17, 2008)

*Here's our BBBAZ course teaser video--*






Join us in the warm sunny desert in March.



Rae6503 said:


> Beti Bike Bash
> Foothills, AZ March 27, 2016
> Castle Rock, CO June 19, 2015
> - Each race has a Vida Workshop associated with it.
> ...


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

Ladies AllRide - Home Dates and locations are up!! Registration opens on Monday Feb 1... Last year we sold out fast! We are sooo excited about our locations!! Come shred with us!!

MARCH 19-20*** Santos, Florida
APRIL 9-10******** Sedona, Arizona
MAY 7-8 * * * * * ** Marin Co., California
JUNE 4-5*********** Bend, Oregon
JULY 9-10********** Grand Targhee Resort, Wyoming
AUGUST 6-7****** Bend, Oregon
SEPT 10-11******** Lyndonville, Vermont
SEPT 24-25******** Brevard, North Carolina

REGISTER *Monday, February 1! Ladies AllRide - Home


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

Ladies AllRide - Home Dates and Locations are up! We are sooo excited about this year! The clinics sold out fast last year so sign up and come play on bikes with us!!

MARCH 19-20*** Santos, Florida
APRIL 9-10******** Sedona, Arizona
MAY 7-8 * * * * * ** Marin Co., California
JUNE 4-5*********** Bend, Oregon
JULY 9-10********** Grand Targhee Resort, Wyoming
AUGUST 6-7****** Bend, Oregon
SEPT 10-11******** Lyndonville, Vermont
SEPT 24-25******** Brevard, North Carolina
REGISTER Monday, February 1!
Ladies AllRide - Home


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

MTBR just posted an article on the Trek Dirt Series programs if anyone is interested in learning a little bit more about what they're like: 2016 Trek Dirt Series schedule - Mtbr.com

There's still a few spots lefts for the Los Gatos camp and the one-day camp in Santa Cruz. There's also a scholarship position available for the one-day Santa Cruz camp.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

GGR's Rocktober Festival October 30th: Castaic Lake, CA. Open to all women. Guided XC rides, skills clinics headed up by Leigh Donovan, exhibitors, swag, raffles, guest speakers, over 100 demo bikes and the event is FREE! Registration goes up August 31st: Girlz Gone Riding - About GGR. Registration closes at 300 women.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Bailey Mountain Bike Park Ladies Takeover
Bailey Mountain outside of Asheville, NC
April 17


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Forgot to post this but I believe they still have spots.








The Little Big


----------

